# Special Forces Language Question



## Sfhopeful (Mar 18, 2010)

I've tried extensively to answer this questin myself to no avail.  I understand that Special Forces soldiers learn languages specific to their area of operation.  If one was to go into SF training with a primary language of English and a secondary language of Russian, would they take this into account or decide that they would want that person to learn whatever fits their needs?  I know that Russian is spoken in some parts of Afghanistan and was just wondering if Russian was a needed langauge in SF or not.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## surgicalcric (Mar 18, 2010)

Russian is currently a language which SF has a need for, however that is subject to change.

As to what you will be assigned in training, it is partly based on the needs of the Regiment as well as your score on the DLAB.  

I wish I could give you a decisive answer but honestly you wont know until you get selected, or not...

Crip


----------



## Sfhopeful (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks for the answer surg.


----------



## Viper1 (Mar 18, 2010)

Question for you sfhopeful: Are you saying you are fluent or have some knowledge of Russian?  If so, how much.  If you're currently in the Army, have you taken the DLPT?  Send a PM if you wish or just post a reply here.


----------



## x SF med (Mar 18, 2010)

Hey, Viper...  you stole my thunder about the DLPT...  I still wish I had taken the DLI slot I was offered...  for any non-romance language (Already had German and French...)


----------



## Sfhopeful (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm decently proficient in Russian, I'm better at reading it currently being that I'm in Texas and there is not a large population of Russian speakers.  I am working on conversational currently and plan on being fluent before I apply for SF.  I'm a college student that will be graduating soon with a double major of political science and criminal justice and was planning on going to law school but fell in love with the SF.  No military history...


----------



## Sfhopeful (Mar 19, 2010)

Apologies for putting more information than you asked for, just trying to be thorough.


----------



## x SF med (Mar 19, 2010)

Sfhopeful -
where are you in TX (City or School)...


----------



## Sfhopeful (Mar 19, 2010)

I go to Sam Houston State University...paying for it myself with scholarships, working, and loans so decided to go to one of the smaller state schools and double major instead of paying twice as much at the bigger schools.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Mar 19, 2010)

Sfhopeful said:


> I go to Sam Houston State University...paying for it myself with scholarships, working, and loans so decided to go to one of the smaller state schools and double major instead of paying twice as much at the bigger schools.



Funny.....your IP comes up Kansas......you on spring break??

The info you've requested can be found in a simple google search. 

Locked 'til further notice. PM me for more details or to come clean.


----------

